# i need help installing a after market deck into a 2005 chev malibu



## emajoeamanda (Aug 20, 2011)

well i just installed an after market deck intwo a 2005 malibu and i got power but absolutly no sound what did i do wrong for the wiring system? i fallowed both charts from the wiring harnesses and the after market deck. i also checked fuses and the stock radio still works.


----------



## Ttrentha (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you have the pioneer system? If so you need to hook up the blue/white (remote wire) if that doesn't work you may have to get a different module that supports the amplified system


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ttrentha said:


> Do you have the pioneer system? If so you need to hook up the blue/white (remote wire) if that doesn't work you may have to get a different module that supports the amplified system


 He said nothing about an amp, pretty sure the stock system doesn't have one. The Pioneer deck will not play if it sees a ground on any of the speaker leads........


----------



## Ttrentha (Jun 19, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> He said nothing about an amp, pretty sure the stock system doesn't have one. The Pioneer deck will not play if it sees a ground on any of the speaker leads........


Chev, pontiac, gm and so on have offered amplified systems for years now. Early 2000's were monsoon and Bose, now it's pioneer and Bose.
The grounded wires are definitely a possibility, I just assumed if he tried both diagrams he'd have checked his wiring


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ttrentha said:


> Chev, pontiac, gm and so on have offered amplified systems for years now. Early 2000's were monsoon and Bose, now it's pioneer and Bose.
> The grounded wires are definitely a possibility, I just assumed if he tried both diagrams he'd have checked his wiring


 Check your facts!
There is NO option for a Monsoon or Bose system in a "2005 Malibu"
2003 chevy malibu alarm wiring


----------

